# When To Dress A Fresh Kill?



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm about to embark on my first real hunt for ruffed grouse, maybe a squirrel or two if I have a shot.
*IF* I actually manage to get anything, how long can I wait to dress an animal? I mean, can I carry on hunting for a while, but...how long?

Nobody in my family to ask!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The main reason for field dressing is to cool the carcass down as quickly as possible. That said, it really isn't all that important with small game. Collect and clean at the end of the day.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

You need to consider the outdoor temps and where you shot the animal at, if you shoot a squirrel through the stomach then I like to get it gutted in rinsed out right away. In my opionion the sooner you can field dress the better but if you shoot one and still have a bunch around you thn you do not have to do it right away. They will also be easier to skin if they are still warm


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I agree with the gut shot part, but your meat will have far less exposure to bacteria if it isn't gutted till you get it where you can clean it properly. Just my opinion. Not wanting to argue.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree with that, don't gut it unless you can rinse it out. I usually don't feild dress them but I usually only hunt for a couple hours and not until after deer season so it is always cold. Good luck with your first hunt


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

Welshmom said:


> I'm about to embark on my first real hunt for ruffed grouse, maybe a squirrel or two if I have a shot.
> *IF* I actually manage to get anything, how long can I wait to dress an animal? I mean, can I carry on hunting for a while, but...how long?
> 
> Nobody in my family to ask!



Welshmom , gosh , I'm sure that you're gonna have a great hunt . :happy:

most times , when grouse flush , it's a fast on the wing shot , so don't let it get you down if you miss a few , it happens . :smack

now as far as the game cleaning for grouse goes , carry what you shoot in a well ventilitated game bag , air circulation will help cool the birds down enough to where you can wait till you get back to camp to clean them . 

now , as far as the squirrels go , if you bag over 5 , just take a break and clean them , won't take 10 minutes , and a gut-shot squirrell will start stinking & drawing flies . hard to head shot a squirrell with a shotgun , ya know ? 

If you need some advice on skinning , send me a pm , and I'll walk you through it . 

Good Luck , and be SAFE , since this is your 1st hunt , don't pull a Chaney and shoot your buddies , OK ? and you watch them as well . :goodjob:


----------



## Forestdude (Jun 9, 2012)

Calhoon said:


> Good Luck , and be SAFE , since this is your 1st hunt , don't pull a Chaney and shoot your buddies , OK ? and you watch them as well . :goodjob:


Haha, good advice:goodjob:


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

I watched a feller on youtube that could skin a squrriel before yor hat hit the ground !! I usually wait till my hunts are over. I usually find me a creek on the way home and stop and do my dressin'. Find the rest of the critters out there !! Shoot, the coyotes gotta eat too !!


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

:nanner:Well, I did it!
Wow, those birds are fast!!
I've got a lot to learn - probably had 30 flushes in two days, but only managed to come home with two grouse and a woodcock in the bag. But, actually, that still felt pretty good :nanner:
The birds were cleaned and eaten tonight - delicious!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

That is nothing to sneeze at. You did great.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Welshmom said:


> :nanner:Well, I did it!
> Wow, those birds are fast!!
> I've got a lot to learn - probably had 30 flushes in two days, but only managed to come home with two grouse and a woodcock in the bag. But, actually, that still felt pretty good :nanner:
> The birds were cleaned and eaten tonight - delicious!!


need to be able to multiple like on this one
GREAT JOB


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

Welshmom said:


> :nanner:Well, I did it!
> Wow, those birds are fast!!
> I've got a lot to learn - probably had 30 flushes in two days, but only managed to come home with two grouse and a woodcock in the bag. But, actually, that still felt pretty good :nanner:
> The birds were cleaned and eaten tonight - delicious!!



:sing: wow , 30 flushes , you in a good spot , WelshMom . 

I just had a good feeling about your hunt , glad you bagged a few grouse . they sure are hard to hit , ain't they ? ? missed a few myself , but had a great time , and I know you did too . 

We don't have woodcocks here in Western North Carolina , always heard they was fine eating ... glad you got one . . 

btw , did ya bag any squirrells ? ?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Cal, you sure y'all don't have them? They are migratory and we have them in the Carolina low country in the fall and winter, and I had them in WV in the summers.


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

vicker said:


> Cal, you sure y'all don't have them? They are migratory and we have them in the Carolina low country in the fall and winter, and I had them in WV in the summers.










. well Vick , I've not ever seen one here , maybe they's a few about , maybe on towards the Green River / Saluda area , I've heard of few being in that warmer area , but here where I'm at , about 50 miles away to the West , towards the NC / Tenn line , they just don't have the habitat they need to make a go of it . . beautiful birds though .


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Dropping two grouse on your first hunt is pretty good. I know people that have hunted grouse all their life and never hit a bird on the wing.

Woodcock are hard to flush without a dog. You can walk within a couple of feet and they'll sometimes sit tight.

I remember last fall when we were driving out of the woods after dark. It was a fairly wide open minimum maintenance road. I kept seeing woodcocks flush off the road and then noticed Penni was staring up at the sky. That's when I saw woodcock flying above us and just a little forward. I've never seen that before.


----------

